# The last ship



## Harry (May 31, 2021)

Have you seen this series ? Very relevant these days. It is about a ship in the Arctic which was secretly working as a research lab. Their aim is to find a cure. Then they become target no.1 because of their research. Give it a try, I am sure you will enjoy it. Whether it is related to a current situation or not.


----------

